# Mis-adventures of golfing down under



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

By unpopular demand:

G’day mates. Me darling wife and I are going tell you about; “Oh! Hand one of them cold sodie pops from America me darling, Yuuummm Budwiser has that refreshing taste like Gator aide”, okay mates the sand wedgie. I’m an expert with this little beaut, I spend a lot time in the sand and have great skill, the lil ball just loves trees, tall grass, bushes, water and sand. Now! Look here mates the face of the wedgie has little lines on it or as me little girl says; ”grooves,” she’s so cute never does a walk about on the course always in a hurry to beat her dad to the green just down the middle is the way she plays. Notice the shape, this causes the club to bounce, seems to be a way of saying “G’day” here at Queen’s Park Golf Club the last bloke bounced his wedgie off me left Callaway on me forehead, Oh well it nice to feel respected as a good golfer. Mates when you are in the sand take a good stance kind of turn your feet a little to dig in the sand and don’t let your wedgie touch the sand until you hit this little bugger. Now you want your club to hit behind the critter about 2.54 centimeters or 1 inch for you yanks and watch the sand fly, Oops! missed and keep your mouth closed a dingo may have done business, let’s try again ,dang this one is going in, hand me headlamp me darling, “Honey;” “yes me darling:” “it’s been 24 hours now when are we going home?” “your voice is faint and echoes can you talk louder I got to hit this critter me darling, wait a minute, wait a minute, Hey me darling I just broke through, “papers! I don’t have papers this is Australia! Huh! China, that’s rubbish , okay, okay don’t chuck a spaz, watch where you stick that bayonet I’m not done yet having ankle biters. Nasty bloke, hey its dark, where are you me darling? Well mates even experts like me have bad days hope you learnt how to use the sand wedgie.
OOOOOOOH! Blasted gum trees. Where did me darling go?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice work Bob not sure about the cold cats p#[email protected] though...............


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Uh, Luke... What an Aussie expression for "crazy Utah goofus who tries to speak foreign languages he doesn't know"???


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Uh, Luke... What an Aussie expression for "crazy Utah goofus who tries to speak foreign languages he doesn't know"???


Can't speak for Luke, but not being a native of this state the adjectives I would use are not fit for human eyes:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this cobbers got a few kangaroos loose in the top paddock!


----------

